# training puppy at home



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You might enjoy this one:

Amazon.com: 101 Dog Tricks: Step by Step Activities to Engage, Challenge, and Bond with Your Dog (9781592533251): Kyra Sundance, Chalcy: Books

There are also some wonderful videos on you tube posted by kikopup (just enter kikopup in the search field and her clips will pop up)


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks libertyME.  that one looks like a good book. guess i will buy it. kikopup has some good useful vids too thanks again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you are doing great! Yuki knows a lot of commands already and he will learn the other ones you are still working on. It does sound like teaching him tricks will be fun and easy.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> It does sound like teaching him tricks will be fun and easy.


 yep, it sure is fun for both of us. he is really good at learning and very eager to please.


----------

